# Students conducting research, Please read...



## greg

While Cheftalk is about the exchange of information and ideas that pertain to food, it is not a place to find others to do your homework. We are asked many questions from students that have either been asked before or that can be answered by research on one of the many search engines found on the internet (to find if a question has been asked already here, feel free to use the search feature found on the bulletin board's front page at the top). If you need to interview a chef, try going to a restaurant and seeing one face-to-face (between 2:30pm and 3:30pm is the best time for most chefs). If you have exhausted these possibilities and still can't find an answer, then post your question and we will see what we can do to help.


----------



## shawtycat

*Recommended Reading*

The Making of a Chef - Michael Ruhlman

The Soul of a Chef - Michael Ruhlman

The Professional Chef 7th ed - Culinary Institute of America (CIA)

Kitchen Confidential - Anthony Bourdain

 The Art of Eating - M.F.K Fisher

 The Complete Guide to the Art of Modern Cookery - Auguste Escoffier

Elements of Etiquette: A Guide to Table Manners in an Imperfect World - Craig Claiborne

Culinary Artistry - Andrew Dornenburg & Karen Page

Becoming a Chef - Andrew Dornenburg & Karen Page

The World of Culinary Supervision, Training and Management - Noel Cullen

Mind Your Own Business: People, Performance, Profits - Jim Sullivan

Math Principles for Food Service

Service That Sells: The Art of Profitable Hospitality - Jim Sullivan and Phil Roberts

Windows on the World Complete Wine Course: 2003

Larousse Gastronomique - Librairie Larousse

Le Repertoire De La Cuisine - Louis Saulnier

On Food and Cooking: The Science and Lore of the Kitchen - Harold McGee

Also conduct a search of The Book Shelf Forum.

*Recommended Sites:*

Interview of a Chef

Salary Information of Food Service Professionals

Complete List of Culinary Schools

Culinary Students Career and Job Guide

Culinary Terms and Definitions

Culinary Career Information - What to expect on the job.

A Chef's Education

*Recommended Threads:*

Career as a Chef

The term Chef

Chef....why? its not worth it

The difference between a cook and a chef?

*HACCP (Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Point) & Food Safety*

US Food & Drug Administration : Center for Food Saftey and Applied Nutrition

Food Safety Basics: A Reference Guide for Foodservice Operators

Additives in Meat and Poultry Products

Foodborne Illness Education Information Center

* I'd like to thank CC for this information.*

Food Safety Education Materials in Languages Other than English

Food Safety Information for Consumers in Languages Other than English - Files are in PDF format

* A Selective List of Works on the History of Food, Beverages and Cookery - Courtesy of The New York Public Library*

Culinary History - A Research Guide

New York Public Library eBook Collection - NetLibrary Where you can checkout and read eBooks online!


----------



## chiffonade

Thanks.


----------



## shawtycat

Hey Chiff,

Don't know if you are thanking me or Greg.  I'll add information to this post so it will be a starting point of research for students. If you think there is anything missing just let me know. I think it will slow down the barrage of questions....hopefully.

Jodi


----------



## marmalady

Thanks Jodi - You going to have time for all this wonderful stuff after the baby's born?!


----------



## shawtycat

Well Marm, 

 I hope so. Im gonna have to take a break once in a while and can't think of a better place to wind down. I won't be leaving the house much for the first month at least. We'll see.

Jodi


----------



## shawtycat

Something New to Add:

* A Few More Good Books*

Regional Cookbooks in the United States - Preserving America's Culinary Heritage

*Virtual Tours of Culinary Schools*

Virtual Tour - The Culinary Institute of America

Virtual Tour - Florida Culinary Institute

*Restaurant Menu Design*

Menu Development and Analysis 

*Culinary Arts Professionals Interviews*

Chef Daniel Boulud

Pastry Chef David Pantone

Food Stylist Delores Custer

 Culinary Professionals Interviews of the following: Exec Chef Michael Anthony of Blue Hill, Chef Shaun Hill of The Merchant House, Chef Tom Valenti of Quest, Exec. Chef Anthony Bourdain of Les Halles, Cookbook Author Lidia Bastianich, Author Leslie Brenner and Food Editor Jeanne McManus 

Interview with Chef Jonnie Boer - Chef Jeremy Emmerson


----------



## miahoyhoy

Two inpirational books for me were...

Becoming a Chef and Culinary Artistry by Andrew Dornenburg and Karen Page.

Just good reading!

Jon


----------



## fpz

Hi,

Just wanted to put my two cents on Culinary Artistry by Andrew Dornenburg and Karen Page

Great Book!

Not only as a great read, but an invaluable tool for the young chef. I'm 25 and have been in the biz since I was 18. I just got my first Exec. Chef job at a new resturant. I had never put together an entire menu, and let me tell you, that book was so helpful helping me organize my ideas, and keep my head straight when I was thinking about the other 10,00 things I had to do besides menu. I keep 3 books in my kitchen at all time

Culinary Artistry - nuff said.

Joy of Cooking - laugh if you must, but great for the basics, esp the ones you haven't used in years.

Larouse Gastrominque(sp?) - I may not spel gud, but if I need a spelling, or if a smartass waiter or waitress wants to know what something is after I told them 10 times, it's a great reference.


----------



## shawtycat

*For Those Looking into Private or Personal Cheffing:*

*Certification*

United States Personal Chef Association

*Associations*

Personal Chefs Network

Interview with PCN Founder Sharon Worster

American Personal Chef Association

See USPCA also.

*Please read the following threads:*

Personal Chef Panel Report

Containers for Personal Cheffing

Private or Personal Chefs

My Life as a Private Chef

*International Associations*

Canadian Personal Chef Association

*Business Associations*

Small Business Association 
Help with Business Plans and other legal documents to help set up your business.

Women Chefs & Restauranteurs

Online Women's Business Center

Black Culinarians Alliance

*Websites of Established Personal Chefs*

The Westside Gourmet

Entreenous

Chef Mobile

Chef Carolyn

Cathy Cooks

Fay's Home Cooking (UK)

Your Personal Chef (AU)

*Websites of Established Personal Pastry Chefs*

The Backdoor Gourmet

*Websites of Established Private Chefs*

Chef Albrich 

Four Star Private Chefs

Chef David Michael - Private Chef & Catering

* Cooking Supplies & Equipment*

Restaurant Depot

Big Tray 

Penzey's - Spices, Rubs, Herbs

*Business Related Information*

Internal Revenue Service - Small Business/Self-Employed 

Menu Magic Personal Chef Software

* Business Plans *


----------



## shawtycat

*Cookbooks for the Blind or Visually Impaired:*

Library for the Blind

Cooking with Feeling (and other useful senses) by Deborah DeBord

A Feel For Flavor Cookbook (Online)

*Cooks with Disabilities:*

Pike Place Market News Article on Danny Delcambre : Adding Spice to Life by Joanne De Pue

Arizona Republic Article on Jeffrey Perri: Time is ripe for Tomato Chef by Barbara Yost 

American Foundation for the Blind Article on Bill Quain : Blind Chef Teams up with South Florida Foundation

*Words of Support*

Suggestions for The Blind Cook by Ruth Schroeder and Doris Willoughby


----------



## greg

Many thanks to ShawtyCat for making this thread much more than I ever thought it could be.


----------



## shawtycat

Thank you very much Greg. :blush:

As for everyone out there.....Here's more info:

*Lives of a few Culinary Students & Culinary Student Interviews*

ChefTalk's Own Logan Worley - Johnson and Wales

eGullet's Malawry - L'academie de Cuisine in Gaithersburg, MD 

Andrea Estes - First Coast Technical Institute Southeast Institute of Culinary Arts, FL

Interview with Charu Chandra Pant - Grand Rapids Community College Hospitality Education Dept.

*Ask a Student*

Ask a Student - Culinary Institute of America

*Financial Aid*

Students.gov Info Source (Planning Your Education, Paying for Your Education, Career Development, Community Service, & Additional Resources

Find State Financial Aid

Free Application for Federal Student Aid (FAFSA) on the Web Home Page

FAFSA on the Web FAQs

Free Application for Federal Student Aid - Discover Your Opportunities Overview

Free Application for Federal Student Aid (FAFSA) - General Student Aid Information 

Free Application for Federal Student Aid - Before Beginning a FAFSA FAQs

Financial Aid Deadlines

Direct Loan Servicing Online - Keep track of your loan payments etc.


----------



## shawtycat

* School Statistics*

*National Center for Education Statistics*

Culinary Institute of America - Statistics 1999 - 2001

French Culinary Institute - Statistics 1999 - 2001

New York Restaurant School - Statistics 1999 - 2001

New England Culinary Institute (NECI) Montpelier - Statistics 1999 - 2001 

New England Culinary Institute (NECI) Essex Junction - Statistics 1999 - 2001

Johnson & Wales Denver - Statistics 1999 - 2001


----------



## catciao

I can't thank you enough, ShawtyCat for all this information. I was surfing via search engines and it was taking me forever to get all the information you have put in this thread alone. You've done a great service here.


----------



## shawtycat

Thank you Catciao... :blush: .Im gonna be permanently red in the face soon. 

If anyone can think of something that is missing here...please PM me.

Thanks

Jodi

*International Schools & Classes Outside the US*

Cuisine International

Shaw Guide to Career Cooking and WIne Schools

*Ways to pay for Studying Abroad*

Basic Facts Regarding Financial Aid for Study Abroad

Other Financial Aid Info

* Miscellaneous Information about Studying Abroad*

Study Abroad Myths

What's the Word for Band-Aid?: Keeping Safe and Healthy Overseas 

Co-oping and Interning Abroad

*For International Students - Studying in the US *

Financial Arrangements for US Study

US Dept of State : Visa Services

International Student Immigration Issues

International Student Exchange & Study Abroad Resource Center

Roommates and Rooms for Rent (US, UK, Canada & Australia) 

*Studying in Canada *

Information about studying in Canada . All you could possibly want to know and then some.


----------



## shawtycat

*Resume Sites that Recruiters Mainly search for Job Candidates:*

Monster.com

Net-Temps.com

Career Builder

Thingamajob.com

Hot Jobs

Great for job hunting for extra money when going to school. Monster is available in a few countries........including canada, europe and the caribbean.

*Online Cookbook Stores*

Jessica's Biscuit

C.H.I.P.S

Amazon

 Barnes and Noble

*Rare Cookbooks*

Joanne Hendricks, Cookbooks

Rare African Cookbooks


----------



## shawtycat

Im always looking for great information ......here is a neat site:

Business Plan Templates - Business Plans to Balance Sheets  .......


----------



## counie

I have tried several search engines to no avail trying to locate any information on Alexis Sawyer circa: 1840 

Any tips?


----------



## suzanne

Counie: always try alternate spellings, such as Soyer.

_Edit: I apologize for being an enabler!  _


----------



## kimmie

Just in case you missed my answer on the Welcome thread:

See Larouse Gastronomique or Helen Morris' "Portrait of a Chef" for a complete biography of Alexis Sawyer.


----------



## shawtycat

I second Kimmie's suggestion!


----------



## counie

Thanks for all your help.

Looking for Alexis Soyer was a definate bonus! I have good info now. Whoever thought that training to be a Chef would involve so much time in front of a computer . . . 

 

Barb


----------



## suzanne

Well, Barb, to become a chef one has to learn about EVERYTHING: history, mathematics, languages, business, literature, geography, psychology, archeology, chemistry, art, and ... oh yeah, cooking. As you read through all the different boards here, you'll see how much people need to know that you wouldn't think has anything to do with cooking. But that's why it's such a great job: everything you ever learn, anywhere, turns out to be important to doing your job well. And the best chefs never stop learning.

_Just a hint -- if you have other questions, look for which other board they fit best on; they might not get answered properly if you keep adding them here.  _

PS: the one school subject chefs seem to get by without is spelling  . Just keep trying to spell it different ways as it sounds, or sound it out as it's spelled to figure out what it is!


----------



## shawtycat

No one likes boring old research more than I do  Maybe I'll find something more about this mysterious person.

Alexis Soyer (1809 - 1858) by Marjie Bloy Ph.D


----------



## greg

No offense, anyone, but please start a new topic for new discussions; the only reason this thread has been left open for replies is that Shawty has been consistently adding on and adding on and adding on some more resources for students. Then she added on some more.:smiles: 

Thanks.


----------



## shawtycat

Ok Greg.........will throw ole Alexis Soyer out on the big board. 

How does research on a few famous chefs sound?  Just caught myself grinning and rubbing my palms together...  I truly am nuts. :crazy:


----------



## greg

Links to resources are pretty much what this thread is about, so knock yourself out! Questions and discussion are for the main board, though, please.


----------



## counie

I understand Greg, 

Thanks for all your help, I'll use the excuse that I'm new and don't know much. 

I live in a small town 3 hours away from any major library so the tips etc you've all given have helped immensley  

Will see you on the main board then .

thanks again

Barb


----------



## shawtycat

Oh...dear....

Just realized that you meant to post it here. Ah well. I will bring it over. 

Jodi


----------



## shawtycat

I had orignally thought to post brief bios on Famous Chefs after conducting research etc. etc. etc. I then realized that I have little to no knowledge of copyright laws of websites, and also that my interpretation of such information would not be the same as someone else's, so will provide those seeking with the resources from which this information can be found. 

Jodi


----------



## shawtycat

*Timeline*

Born Alexis Benoit Soyer in October 1809, the youngest son to a shopkeeper, at Meaux-en-Brie on the Marne in France.

*1821 - 1826*
Apprentice to cook at Grignon, hired at Boulevard des Italiens became head cook 3 years after hire.

*June 1830*
Second cook to Prince Polignac (French Foreign Office) till July when revoultion begins.

*1831*
Hired at London Kitchen of Duke of Cambridge. Other employers during this time include Marquis of Waterford, Marquis of Ailsa @ Isleworth, Duke of Sutherland, William Lloyd of Ashton Hall

*1837*
Chef to The Reform Club in London

*June 28th 1838*
Prepares breakfast for 2,000 at Queen Victoria's coronation

*April 1847*
Commissioned to open kitchens in Dublin Ireland by government to help Irish famine victims. Published Soyer's Charitable Cookery while there and donated parts of the proceeds to charity.

*1849*
Promoted his invention, a stove where food could be cooked at the table.

*May 1850*
Resigns as Chef from the Reform Club

*May 1851*
Opens his Kensington restaurant Gore House

*February 2nd 1855*
Goes to Crimea to cook for the army. Makes changes to the army's hospital diet sheets and cooks for the Fourth Division.

*May 3rd 1857 - March 18th 1858*
Returns to london and lectures at the United Service Institution on cooking for the armed forces.

*August 5th 1858*
Passes away at St. John's Wood in London

Alexis Soyer was buried in the Kensal Green Cemetery on August 11th 1858.

*Assorted information on Alexis Soyer on the WWW:*

The Victorian Web Bio on Alexis Soyer by Marjie Bloy, Ph.D 

Soyer, Alexis Benoit - The Columbia Encyclopedia, Sixth Edition 2001

* Books by Alexis Soyer*

The Pantropheon: Or a History of Food and It's Preparation in Ancient Times 

The Modern Housewife or Menagere: Comprising Nearly One Thousand Receipts.........

Soyer's Cookery Book (1959 Reprint Colorful Pictorial Facsimile of A Shilling Cookery for the People) Intro by James Beard

*To read about Alexis Soyer*

Portrait of a Chef: The Life of Alexis Soyer: Sometime Chef to the Reform Club by Helen Morris

The Adventurous Chef: Alexis Soyer by Ann Arnold

The Selected Soyer: The Writing of the Legendary Victorian Chef Alexis Soyer by Andrew Langley

"Alexis Soyer and the Irish Famine" in The Great Famine and the Irish Diaspora in America by Arthur Gribben

*New Information as of September 11th, 2002*

Spoke to a contact at Kensal Green and was informed that both Alexis Soyer and his wife are buried there. His grave location is 3714/80/RS and he is listed in "Paths of Glory" by the Friends of Kensal Green.


----------



## shawtycat

*Timeline*

*June 8th 1783*
Born in Paris to a father who already had, I believe, 14 children.

*1792*
Deserted by father due to father being unable to care and feed him.

*Date ?*
Begins culinary career at a cheap eating house called "The Maine Gate"

*1799*
Enters unknown restaurant as a kitchen hand

*1802*
Apprentice to famous Pastry Cook Mr. Bailly and becomes "first tourtier". Spends most of his free time copying architectural details and drawings from the National Library. He later reproduces and displays these at Mr. Bially's establishment.

*1804*
Serves as chef de cuisine to Prince Talleyrand under a Mr. Avis and there he stayed for 12 years as a diplomatic tool to France during the revolution.

*1816*
Served as Chef to the Prince Regent of England (future King George IV) but left after a 2 year stint, returning once again to France.

*1818*
Goes to the court of Tsar Alexander I of Russia and studied Russian dishes. He later introduced a few to France (Borsh and Koulibiac).

Careme then bounced around for a few years. From the Viennese court to the Embassy of England, Princess Bagration and Lord Steward. He then spent many years with Baron Rothschild where he became Head Chef. Careme later became sick, was confined to his bed and later died burnt out from the many years of cooking and from inhaling the coal dust from the cooking fires.

* January 12th 1833*
Died on this date and buried at Cimetiere de Montmartre

*Works by Marie-Antonie Careme*

L'Art De La Cuisine Francaise Au XIXE Siecle (The Art of the Kitchen at the XIX 2nd Century)

The Maitre of French Hotel

The Parisian Royal Pastry Cook

The Parisian Cook

The Picturesque Pastry Cook

*Website info on Marie-Antonie Careme*

The Cooks

Marie-Antoine (ANTONIN) CAREME (1784 - 1833)


----------



## jthaccp

Thanks for the note but i'm not a student doing research and i've worked as a chef in the kitchens of 2, 3, 4 and 5 star hotels, and know what they are like.
I am however working on food safety mangement systems and would be interested to know how people manage to keep up to standard in this area. I get information from a range of other countries and Australia's situation would be of added interest. 
Any information and/or comments will ultimately transform into user friendly food safety systems that will benefit the catering industry. I'm semi retired and there's not a great deal of money in it anyway.

Thanks for your comments.

Jerry


----------



## mike

:chef: 

hey jodi just stumbled on yor recommended reading list posted to a student enquiry.well done for taking time & effort.thereare some ive read & many i aint so thatll keep me out of mischief for a
while.oh i forgot to mention i collect cookbooks & am a chef.

if you ever see a copy of the memoirs of sgt bourgoine ...read it..
he was napoleons cook on the retreat from moscow 1812.interestingly i recently met a guy who had published wellingtons cooks memoirs but have found it impossible to get.

still busy mum & all that thanks for the material.
regards


----------



## jthaccp

Interesting to see the material on A. Soyer.

I went to a secondhand bookshop in London a few weeks ago and was interested to note their interest in 'Bizarre Book Titles' of which one identified was Paper Bag Cookery. Sometimes referred to as en papillotte.

This was in fact invented by Alexis Soyer's son. I just mention it as a matter of interest. Do you feature that dish in Australia? I remember that it used to be quite popular years ago when i was working in the kitchen in London. i.e trout en papillotte, veal cutlet en papilotte...

Jerry


----------



## emhahn

Here's a few extra links just to add some more thrill to this thread:

Chef2Chef

RestaurantEdge

Food Reference


----------



## nick.shu

jerry, legislation is progessively being introduced to standardise food handling procedures between Aus and NZ. The regulatory body for this is called either FSANZ or ANZFA.

Im not too sure about the exact stage of affairs but i do remember a push to introduce new policies in regards to food safety at about Dec 2001.

There is a homepage for this organisation but im not sure of the link.

hope this helps


----------



## chef from va

i have been looking for some of the info you have posted. you have made it so mutch easier it is amazing! i do have to say before i saw this thread i had posted a question in the recipe exchange.... maybe you can help. i am looking for info on recipes for spa cuisine. i have checked out the library at school and on the net i cant find anything. i hope that you can help me. i need to find some recipes for my fruit veg and starch class i need to have recipes that are proven that i am supposed to "tweak" and boost the portions. again i have exausted the sources that i know of which is admittadly limited. i see that you have a site or source for everything under the sun and would be very apreciative if you could help me.... thank you.


----------



## computerangel21

hi everyone! doesnt look like buhay pa ang thread n2..but anyway, just like to say thanks sa mga infos na nand2, sobrang helpful! i'm doing a thesis kc about culinary..thanks tlga especially to the thread starters...godbless!! =)


----------



## gourmetcupcakes

I have heard that FCI is better than CIA. The students graduate with better discipline and more of an idea of the actual work environment. It only takes 6 months too.


----------



## gogoguy

:bounce:Can anyone tell me how much it costs to attend culinary school?


----------



## rainliberty

Prices seem to vary, however the average seems to be 40 thousand dollars for a associates degree at a private institution. 10k or less at a community college. Now things get tricky for Bachelor degrees. I'm using the Art Institutes as an example because of personal experience. The price essentially doubles when going up to a Bachelors Degree. So that 40k turns into 80k. Also with the AI, in particular mine, they also offer housing. This is where the real scam is, because that also doubles the price. For example, housing for the AI is 10k+ for a year, so if you're there for 4 years getting a Bachelors degree, your spending 120k to attend school. And the kicker is, they conveniently let you borrow loans for every single fee except the application fee you use to apply. So upwards of 150k to never make more than $25 an hour in your lifetime. I don't care what anyone tells you, but attending any culinary school that isn't apart of a state university or community college is financially the worst possible thing you could ever do in your entire life. Period. Don't even consider going to a LCB, AI, CIA, anything that is above 15k is financial suicide.


----------



## chefboyarg

I have been working my first line job for the past three months and as part of the job need to come up with a different amuse each day...Culinary Artistry is indespensable for flavor pairings though as they mention at the beginning of the chapter dont limit yourself to the pairings in the book...you never know when you may just stumble across an awesome combination!


----------



## cfbrooklyn

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!


----------

